# Coordinates for the Edge



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

I would really appreciate it if someone could please share with me some accurate numbers for the Edge. I really want to go there but we have had a past with finding numbers online and having them be a little off. Thanks.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Try this number for getting to the edge. From their just look around and you will find alot of spots out there. 

N29 48.214 W87 16.320


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

p.m. sent

Good luck!

Jimmy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the actual edge itself. You will have to ride a bit and find your spots. I like the north side of the line.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Keep em quiet though. We don't want everybody to know about it.:lol::laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Keep em quiet though. We don't want everybody to know about it.:lol::laughing::laughing::blink:


I will


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Love this forum


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

jlw1972, could you PM me the above post?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hustler II said:


> jlw1972, could you PM me the above post?


You can't get PMs. Why not just save the pictures?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

the edge is a vague defined line where there is a fast drop off. So go south, water will slowly drop off to 100+ 10 ft and then will rise to 90 +- 10ft and then will start to drop off to 125 - 150 that is the edge starting point further south more it drops more it drops. It slowly becomes a gradual dropping about that that time you are in 600- 1000ft. 

Bottom line you don't need numbers to find the edge Just go south of Pensacola If starting from Destin GO South west. If you are really asking some one for the numbers they fish on the edge Good luck with that !


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

Explains why I could not directly PM him. I can not get the picture that jlw posted (with numbers and a map) above to print where I can read them. I'm new here and just looking for a starting point like most people.


----------

